# Good starting dial indicators



## JMBrewer (Oct 28, 2021)

While I'm waiting on my lathe to get delivered in January (hopefully), I'm taking the time to start picking up some basic things to get my hobby shop up and running. I was wondering what some good starting dial indicators might be. I'm sure there's a lot of ways to go but just want a starting place (size, brand, etc.). Thanks for any advice


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 28, 2021)

My favorites are Ames and Federal. I pick them up off of E-bay when I find really nice ones. For low priced knock around everyday work I like the Shars brand.


----------



## JMBrewer (Oct 28, 2021)

What sizes do you seem to use the most? 0-1in or smaller range like 0-.250?


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 28, 2021)

JMBrewer said:


> What sizes do you seem to use the most? 0-1in or smaller range like 0-.250?



On the lathe, I most commonly use 0-1” dial indicator for measuring carriage movement, and either that or a dial test indicator for centering a part with the 4-jaw. 

On the mill, most commonly a dial test indicator in the indicol holder to tram the vise or a part. I have a dual 1” indicator tram tool for the head.


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 28, 2021)

Also - I’ve found buying from eBay hasn’t been the best. I’ve gotten a number of indicators that have sticky motion. Maybe they weren’t described as perfect and I should have known better. But I’ve had better luck buying from people on forums, where there’s a little more accountability. 

I’m not sure I’ve bought a new indicator but I’d trust Shars or something from Little Machine Shop.


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 28, 2021)

Speaking of Sticky Dial indicators.... Quinn aka Blondiehacks recently posted a video on disassembly and cleaning dial indicators.


----------



## JMBrewer (Oct 28, 2021)

For aligning the tail stock on a new lathe with a test bar or commercial alignment bars like they sell on shars would it be better to go with a dial test indicator or would the a regular dial indicator be fine? I guess it just depends on the width of the machined edge your trying to measure? Again, thanks for this info. I’m just getting started and this is great info


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 28, 2021)

It often seems easier to get a DTI where I want it. They just don’t have much travel. Also seems more common to have a DTI with tenths resolution (0.0001”), though I have a digital “dial” indicator with half that.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 28, 2021)

You are going to need both types at some point. Buy them as the need arises.


----------



## JMBrewer (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks again for the help


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 28, 2021)

Starting out, I’d want one DTI and one 1” dial indicator. And a single-knob, articulating-arm magnetic base. Unfortunately, what they say about Noga holders is true; they are much better than the copies. But no way was I going to spend $80-100 on one when I was getting started. I came across one eventually and I do love it but you can do okay with an imitation.


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 28, 2021)

I've got a couple of these Harbor Freight 0-1" indicators.  I have been really surprised at the level of quality.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 29, 2021)

If you want total frustration  try and use China made indicators. This is one area you don't want to try and save money on. A good indicator is expensive,but worth it. Been there done that. Thought the bearings were out on the lathe. It was only the indicator sticking. All most replaced expensive bearings because of a sticky indicator. If you want to beat your head against a wall try using poor measuring instruments . You have to have accurate and reliable measurements to do good work.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 29, 2021)

This is not the best, but it is good, and will last with normal care. If you need to get real accurate the Compac 215 GA can be found for good deals if you search.








						MITUTOYO 2416A-10 DIAL INDICATOR #4-48 UNF 0-1" Range & 0.001" Graduations - NEW  | eBay
					

#4-48 UNF Thread. 0.001" Graduations. STANDARD STYLE INDICATOR. White Dial. 57mm Dial Dia. 0-1" Range.



					www.ebay.com
				





			Amazon.com
		










						Compac Dial Test Indicator, Horizontal, 0.024" Range - 215GA
					

Offering a huge selection of industrial tool sales online. Find over 100,000 metalworking products, precision measuring tools, power tools & accessories.




					www.penntoolco.com


----------



## BladesIIB (Oct 29, 2021)

+1 for the Noga base, Buy 1 and it should last forever. I have used Teclock 0-1” indicators for 30 years and have been very happy with them. Can get them on Amazon for about $65. I prefer the 4409-1001 model to the other model. For a test indicator I would go with Mitutoyo as others have said going cheap on indicators can cause some frustration.


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 29, 2021)

JMBrewer said:


> While I'm waiting on my lathe to get delivered in January (hopefully), I'm taking the time to start picking up some basic things to get my hobby shop up and running. I was wondering what some good starting dial indicators might be. I'm sure there's a lot of ways to go but just want a starting place (size, brand, etc.). Thanks for any advice


Maybe the attached will be helpful since you are just getting started.   As for indicators, my rule of thumb is if the resolution is 0.001" with something like a 1" displacement, buy cheap on Amazon - what's called "Beater" in the attached.  For more accurate measurements, the most reliable and robust one I own is the Swiss-made Interapid #74.111370 - I've used it every day for 20 years.  The resolution of 5/10ths is just right for most things requiring normal tight tolerances.  For higher accuracy work to 1/10th, I prefer a large diameter indicator that is easy to distinguish the tick-marks - like the Mitutoyo 4802-10 shown below.


----------



## JMBrewer (Oct 29, 2021)

Perfect. Thanks for all the input guys. And David, thanks again for letting me know about your book. That has been a huge help figuring out these inserts and which tool holders to start with.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 29, 2021)

An alternative to eBay is this:








						Demo/Used/Overstock
					

Huge discounts on items that have been demonstrated or used prior, still to manufacturer specifications. As well as brand new closeout and overstock items. Note: Some items may have cosmetic changes to the tool or packaging material (example; nicks on case or housing and/or frame of gage...




					shop.idealprec.com
				



I bought a reconditioned micrometer from these folks a few years ago and have been completely happy
with it.


----------

